# Windows Error Code Descriptions



## iMav (Jan 26, 2008)

A friend called me up with a weird Windows Error of which i couldnt make any sense right away so i thought of finding a list or something that will enable me to know what Windows Error refers to what so my search landed me to this little utility called 

*Error Messages for Windows*


> Error Messages for Windows is a small utility that will allow you to look up MS Windows error code numbers and display a descriptive message explaining what the numeric code actually means.
> If you have software programs that produce numeric error codes now you can find out what they really mean.
> 
> Error Messages for Windows also provides a facility to display and print all of the error codes and messages defined for your version of MS Windows.
> ...


*www.gregorybraun.com/image/MSWinErr_ss.gif​
PS: The Site claims that it works on vista as well but i dont know i still have to check about the error codes working  i hardly get them ... u see

*Download Link*

*Official Page*

Ok here is another app i found that does nearly the same thing:

*WinErrs 1.0*

Did you ever get an 'Illegal Operation' or 'Page Fault' error message and wonder what it meant?  WinErrs is a database of 1.554 Windows error codes and their definitions.  These codes are extracted directly from Microsoft Windows and are their descriptions.  With over 1,500 error codes they certainly seemed prepared for the worst.

*camtech2000.net/images/WinerrsSS.gif​
*Download*

This is for all versions upto XP

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Another Update:

*Common BSODs in Windows XP​*
let's look at some of the more common BSODs in Windows XP. I'll only cover just a few of the BSOD conditions, but there are lots of possible Stop errors. For each BSOD I discuss, I'll provide a link to an article on the Microsoft Knowledge Base that covers that particular Stop error. (Since more than one article might address a Stop error, you may want to search the Knowledge Base if you discover that you need more information.)

*
STOP: 0x0000000A
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

This Stop error, which can be caused by either software or hardware, indicates that a kernel-mode process or driver attempted to access a memory location it did not have permission to access or a memory location that exists at a kernel interrupt request level (IRQL) that was too high. A kernel-mode process can access other only processes that have an IRQL that's equal to or lower than its own.

Troubleshooting a Stop 0x0000000A error in Windows XP
*
STOP: 0x0000001E
KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED*

This Stop error indicates that indicates that the Windows XP kernel detected an illegal or unknown processor instruction. The problems that cause this Stop error can be either software or hardware related and result from invalid memory and access violations, which are intercepted by Windows' default error handler if error-handling routines are not present in the code itself.

Possible Resolutions to STOP 0x0A, 0x01E, and 0x50 Errors

*STOP: 0x00000050
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA*

This Stop error indicates that requested data was not in memory. The system generates an exception error when using a reference to an invalid system memory address. Defective memory (including main memory, L2 RAM cache, video RAM) or incompatible software (including remote control and antivirus software) might cause this Stop error.

Possible Resolutions to STOP 0x0A, 0x01E, and 0x50 Errors
*
STOP: 0x0000007B
INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE*

This Stop error indicates that Windows XP has lost access to the system partition or boot volume during the startup process. Installing incorrect device drivers when installing or upgrading storage adapter hardware typically causes this Stop error. This error could also indicate a possible virus infection.

Troubleshooting Stop 0x0000007B or "0x4,0,0,0" Error

*STOP: 0x0000007F
UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP*

This Stop error indicates a hardware problem resulting from mismatched memory, defective memory, a malfunctioning CPU, or a fan failure that's causing overheating.

General causes of "STOP 0x0000007F" errors

*STOP: 0x0000009F
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

This Stop error indicates that a driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state. This Stop error typically occurs during events that involve power state transitions, such as shutting down, or moving in or out of standby or hibernate mode.

Troubleshooting a Stop 0x9F Error in Windows XP

*STOP: 0x000000D1
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
*
This Stop error indicates that the system attempted to access pageable memory using a kernel process IRQL that was too high. The most typical cause is a bad device driver (one that uses improper addresses). It can also be caused by faulty or mismatched RAM or a damaged pagefile.

Error Message with RAM Problems or Damaged Virtual Memory Manager
*
STOP: 0x000000EA
THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER*

This Stop error indicates that a device driver problem is causing the system to pause indefinitely. Typically, this problem is caused by a display driver waiting for the video hardware to enter an idle state. This might indicate a hardware problem with the video adapter or a faulty video driver.

Error message: STOP 0x000000EA THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER
*
STOP: 0x00000024
NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM*

This Stop error indicates that a problem occurred within Ntfs.sys, the driver file that allows the system to read and write to drives formatted with the NTFS file system. (A similar Stop message, 0x00000023, exists for the file allocation table [FAT16 or FAT32)] file systems.)

Troubleshooting Stop 0x24 or NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM Error Messages

*STOP: 0xC0000218
UNKNOWN_HARD_ERROR*

This Stop error indicates that a necessary registry hive file could not be loaded. The file may be corrupt or missing. The registry file may have been corrupted due to hard disk corruption or some other hardware problem. A driver may have corrupted the registry data while loading into memory or the memory where the registry is loading may have a parity error.

How to Troubleshoot a Stop 0xC0000218 Error Message

*STOP: 0xC0000221
STATUS_IMAGE_CHECKSUM_MISMATCH*

This Stop message indicates driver, system file, or disk corruption problems (such as a damaged paging file). Faulty memory hardware can also cause this Stop message to appear.

"STOP: C0000221 unknown hard error" or "STOP: C0000221
STATUS_IMAGE_CHECKSUM_MISMATCH" error message occurs


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 26, 2008)

Huge and exhausting tutorial  Great work iMav  

But I think this is rather some piece of info weaved together than a tutorial.  No offense meant though


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice one Mav...


----------



## casanova (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice tut.


----------



## iMav (Jan 26, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> But I think this is rather some piece of info weaved together than a tutorial.  No offense meant though


 it is not like the traditional tutorials that 1 expects in this section of how-to but it is a tutorial none the less of how to understand the bsod and troubleshoot windows. Thank u guys


----------



## utsav (Jan 26, 2008)

:d Cool :d


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 27, 2008)

Great Work keep them coming


----------



## nvidia (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice tutorial


----------



## Garbage (Jan 27, 2008)

nice collection iMav !! 

Keep posting...


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

thank u for the appreciation guys  will keep on adding as i find anything more


----------



## adi007 (Jan 27, 2008)

nice one.. waiting for more..


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanx iMav


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

good job


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice one *farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2008)

Very useful indeed


----------

